# Toute la première ligne du clavier ne marche plus !



## HoudaMac (17 Juillet 2014)

----------La première ligne de touches ne marche pas complètement -----------

1-La touche : Esc  / Fonctionne

2-La touche pour diminuer la luminosité / Ne fonctionne pas

3-La touche pour augmenter la luminosité / Ne Fonctionne pas

4-La 4eme touche (F3) / C&#8217;est échanger avec la touche pour Baisser le son

5-La touche (F4) me fait coller les chauses que j&#8217;ai copier

6-La touche pour baisser la luminosité du clavier / Me fait apparaitre sa : 
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1405732825_2811c26e0bd3d68c485f88abe9bd33df

7-La touche pour Augmenter la luminosité du clavier / Ne fonctionne pas

8-La touche (F7) / me fait apparaetre sa : 
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1405752766_78060e536201f184f9a82bb46256e305

9-La touche (F8) / ne fonctionne pas

10-La (F9) Me fait rétrécir toute les pages ce que devais faire la 4eme touche (F3)

11-La touche pour couper le son / Fait sa :  
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1405734263_d205f16cf40f6026fc964e20c4a308cb

12-La touche pour baisser le son / Me cache toute les pages ouvertes 

13-La touche pour montre le son / Me ramène dans le Dashboard


Image du clavier : 
http://i.pcworld.fr/1213931-clavier-mba.jpg
Donc c&#8217;est La toute première ligne (Celle du haut bien sûre) 

   Explication : Tout a commencer ce matin , j&#8217;étais dans les paramètre , pour changer de fond d&#8217;écran et puis mon chat a marcher sur le clavier pendant que j&#8217;était pas la , et était complètement allonger dessus quand je suis revenue ! et puis 2h plus tard je décide de monter le son et rien .. J&#8217;essaie les autres bouton et ces pareille. Mais en aucun cas les touches son cassez ! elle sont en très bonne état !    

 S&#8217;il vous plait j&#8217;ai besoin d&#8217;aide au plus vite car le mac n&#8217;est pas a moi ! 

Image des paramètre ou mon chat a pu cliquer ou autres : https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1405762671_e02520edf3600fa9a4c81c7fba59f2fe


----------



## Sly54 (18 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,

Sûrement des raccourcis à reconfigurer dans les Préférences système, en particulier dans :

Exposé et Spaces / onglet Exposé, et
Clavier / Raccourci clavier et peut être dans
Accès Universel.


----------

